

Chewsy 4.0 for iOS adds thousands of dish reviews by critics in your city - tmchow
http://blog.chewsy.com/chewsy-40-chewsy-adds-dish-reviews-by-food-cr

======
tmchow
Hi, I'm one of the co-founders of Chewsy. We just launched this major update
to our iOS app today which adds thousands and thousands of recommendations by
critics (essentially identifying and geocoding individual dish
recommendations). I welcome any feedback you all may have.

You can download the app directly here:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chewsy/id405437588?mt=8>

------
rganguly
Freaking awesome app, love the update!

~~~
tmchow
Thanks, appreciate the kind words!

